# Altamaha River / Towns Bluff



## Nimrod71 (Jul 26, 2009)

My wife and I spent the weekend at Towns Bluff Campground on the Altamaha River.  For anyone that hasn't been to Towns Bluff you are missing a nice place.  If you like walking or hiking there are miles of trails and woods roads you can walk.  The river is low now but if you have a 14 ft. with a 25 you can still get around.  Fishing was off because of the MayFly hatch.  The MayFlys were so thick you could sweep up a 5 gal. bucket full in a minute.  The love them, if you fly fish, you could do well.  The bath house is new and very clean.  There is also swimming in the river.

We met a nice family of fellow campers.  Grandparents with 2 grandsons.  The boys were 8 & 10.  They brought back a lot of memories.   The boys caught 18 fish and cleaned them too.  

This is a good place to camp with family and children.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 26, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed it!  Towns Bluff is a great place for sure.


----------



## hotamighty (Aug 5, 2009)

We camp there on the hunting trips to Bullard Creek.It is a very nice place to camp and the caretaker (if he is still there) is good people. He had the camper in front of the gate with the skunks painted on it.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Aug 7, 2009)

Not crowded- good place to get away and enjoy the outdoors


----------



## Gaswamp (Aug 8, 2009)

Is it near Jesup?


----------



## Nimrod71 (Aug 8, 2009)

No Jesup is farther down the river.  It is located on Bullard Creek WMA.  This is between Hazlehurst and Uvalda on Hwy 221 just south of the bridge.


----------



## ccbiggz (Aug 28, 2009)

Isn't there a nice 'community center' there? You can see it on the right if you are going down river from the confluence of the Oconee and the Ocmulgee. I don't know what else to call it but it looks like a big building that is well maintained.


----------



## townsbluff (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey! Thanks for all the good words about Towns Bluff RV Park and Campground.  I work here in the building you refer to. It  is the Heritage Center.  We are trying to build up the museum with river artifacts.  We also have books, snacks and some necessities.  Also, the HC is available for rent for meetings, etc.  Visit www.townsbluff.com for more info.  Come see us anytime!  Have a great week!


----------

